
git-issue – Track issues within Git repositories - gaxun
https://www.gaxun.net/ideas/git-issue/
======
alphapapa
> This is just an idea so far! If you think you know how to do it, I'd love to
> hear about it.

> Don't be too hard on me, I'm just dreaming in public.

Then mark it as an idea in the headline. This is deceptive.

